
M-16: A Bureaucratic Horror Story (1981) - beautifulfreak
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1981/06/m-16-a-bureaucratic-horror-story/545153/?single_page=true
======
zeristor
Perhaps sort of thing is the limit on civilisations, an explanation of Fermi’s
paradox

